# How To Check If Your National Identity Card Is Ready



## mrsam (Mar 29, 2016)

If you have enrolled for the National identity Card for a very long time but you do not have an idea of when you would collect it, there is now an online platform where you can check the status of your identity card whether the card is ready of not. Just follow the steps below








1. Visit NIMC center: https://nimc.gov.ng/

2. Then click the proceed button

3. Now, fill in your First name, last name and your Naitional Identification Number and hit the ‘check now button’.

It will take few seconds to load and then display the status of your NIMC card.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Efua Gbadamosi (Mar 29, 2016)

I am not sure the site is functional, but i will keep trying. See error message at my first attempt below;
*This site can’t be reached*
The webpage at *https://touch.nimc.gov.ng/* might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.

ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED


----------



## rabinoayusky (Mar 29, 2016)

The link is not functioning well..
this is what it was showing during process 
" You tried to access the address
https://touch.nimc.gov.ng/ , which
is currently unavailable. Please
make sure that the web address
(URL) is correctly spelled and
punctuated, then try reloading the
page.
Request timed out while loading
"https://touch.nimc.gov.ng/".

What or which perfect link can I use to get my national identity card details, cause am fed up of its delay. it quite an age I made the registration and haven't get alert that it has been done.

Please here out with better link.
Thanks...


----------



## mrsam (Mar 29, 2016)

@Efua Gbadamosi Gbadmosi and @rabinoayusky, the link is quite correct. The fault is from the NIMC end and I want to believe it is being worked on. Keep on trying and rest assured that if any new development comes up, you would be informed.


----------



## FELIX PETER VOGAREMPI (Mar 30, 2016)

the link is not working


----------



## mrsam (Apr 8, 2016)

@FELIX PETER VOGAREMPI @Efua Gbadamosi @rabinoayusky

The link is working perfectly now. You can check your ID card status


----------



## Idriswahab (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for this ...


----------



## Pamela Tochi (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Adesola Hakeem Wiselord (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gloria (Apr 2, 2017)

thanks for the info


----------



## okekiaas (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Let me give it a try right away, i hope it works!


----------



## Tochukwu1 (Apr 2, 2017)

I dont know what is wrong with Nigeria Government. Imagine I enrolled since 2014 whenever I go there they will tell that it is not ready


----------



## mrsam (Apr 2, 2017)

Tochukwu1 said:


> I dont know what is wrong with Nigeria Government. Imagine I enrolled since 2014 whenever I go there they will tell that it is not ready



Lol. I am sure when it is ready, you will be informed. I have a friend that got hers not long ago


----------



## bassey samuel (Apr 2, 2017)

not working


----------



## Olakunle Mary (Apr 2, 2017)

Not working

Is the link expired??


----------



## Varo Bridget (Apr 2, 2017)

the link is not working

the link is not working


----------



## Agha Joy (Apr 2, 2017)

Same here

Pls post a verified link


----------



## Damilare Drey (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info

Its helpful


----------



## Nafisat Musa (Apr 3, 2017)

The link is working


----------



## Nafisat Musa (Apr 3, 2017)

Tested and confirm Thanks admin


----------



## Chinedu1 (Apr 3, 2017)

That's good


----------



## Chinedu1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Let me go and try it.


----------



## David daniel (Apr 3, 2017)

Let me give it a try


----------



## Sakinat Musa (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks

Nice one


----------



## myrra (Apr 3, 2017)

Not working bro

At all


----------



## Okoronkwo Tochukwu (Apr 3, 2017)

working


----------



## Ebehi Ilois (Apr 3, 2017)

very helpfull


----------



## Abiola Daniel (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyways, thanks for the information shared


----------



## aibinuomooluk (Apr 17, 2017)

Samguine said:


> If you have enrolled for the National identity Card for a very long time but you do not have an idea of when you would collect it, there is now an online platform where you can check the status of your identity card whether the card is ready of not. Just follow the steps below
> 
> 
> View attachment 76087
> ...


Interesting, I have done this since 2014 and yet to collect my ID Card till date. God help Nigeria


----------



## Edet Archibong Edet (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow


Samguine said:


> If you have enrolled for the National identity Card for a very long time but you do not have an idea of when you would collect it, there is now an online platform where you can check the status of your identity card whether the card is ready of not. Just follow the steps below
> 
> 
> View attachment 76087
> ...


I have to register for my own national id tomorrow


----------



## Heetz Lekzih (Apr 17, 2017)

Pls, is the registration still on


----------



## Deastinaoma (Apr 18, 2017)

Damilare Drey said:


> Thanks for the info


Mine is not yet out since 2013


----------



## Yahya (Apr 18, 2017)

Wanna check mine


----------



## chinelo 27 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is the link a verified one?


----------



## DAVID JOHN (Apr 18, 2017)

Lemme check


----------



## WASPER (Apr 18, 2017)

I used it nw but my own is not ready.


----------



## jacob moore (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kenny A. (Apr 19, 2017)

Admin thanks for posting this. Just confirmed mine


----------



## Nitrogen{N}2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanx 4 d link


----------



## Yusuff Okenyi (Jul 5, 2017)

Good day, i have been checking if my eID Card is ready for collection but each time the reply is that CARD NOT READY check again in a week or so, what is the cause? is the card not really ready?


----------



## Jim-B (Aug 1, 2018)

What can one do when you have lost the slip given to you ?


----------



## owel la (Aug 12, 2018)

please NIMC I urgently and very importantly in need of my national ID card, registered 05/09/2014, NIN =13952125503, ABANG LAWRENCE .O, for a very important issue in my life right now. I have been to your headquarter at zone 5 (skye memorial) Abuja severally. Please Admin. THANKS.


----------



## Paulson Osarumwese (Sep 20, 2018)

Please, when will my card be ready for real? how long do it take to get a card, your can get an ATM before 24hrs and can do alot with it. Why.


----------



## Ogbonna Daniel (Oct 11, 2018)

Pls I have just a slip giving to me since I didn't ssee any number on it they just wrote tracking on it pls help


----------



## Haruna Abdullahi (Oct 21, 2018)

I lost my NIN Slip and i can not trace it, how can i get my new National ID Card


----------



## Olufemi adewuyi (Nov 6, 2018)

Is there anything that is working in Nigeria? For the past four years not ready . Do we still need to bribe someone before we get it? Some people who did theirs far later had gotten it long ago .


----------



## Rabbi12 (Nov 22, 2018)

Please I don't know my ID number, what should I do?


----------



## Abidemi (Dec 23, 2018)

well, we did the checking and it checked out but the real problem is that since 2014, a whole nation had not been able to produce a card. I still think we have a long way to go in this country.


----------



## Allwell (Jan 9, 2019)

I received a notice that my eID card is ready for collection but can you help me by shifting the card to Nsukka and inform me to enable me collect it at ease? Thanks. Abuwa Allwell C.


----------



## Ungwai Jacob (Jan 9, 2019)

How many years can someone get the national ID card ready


----------



## Jubril (Jan 11, 2019)

Is not working


----------



## Lawan Shehu (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello how do register my own online 
Pls because I have Already Downloaded
The form here is with me pls I need a help
Wh


----------



## Adeyemi kareem (Feb 14, 2019)

The link is perfect.. good work guys


----------



## Ifedimma (Mar 2, 2019)

I register my own National Id card since 2014 but i have not yet received it till now , please where should i collect it ?


----------



## Ifedimma (Mar 2, 2019)

Please i register National id card but i have not collected my own , i don't really know where to collect it ?


----------



## Ahmed Abdullateef (Mar 26, 2019)

the link is not working


----------



## Adesunmbo (Apr 2, 2019)

The site is working perfectly but the card is yet to be ready since 2014. We have a big problem in this country, if bank can provide ATM card within 15 minutes, why can't the people organising NIMC can't do the same. Since 2014 am still waiting for NIMC card to be ready. It's a shame.


----------



## Rock E. Nwimueyii (Apr 5, 2019)

Good day sir, please i tried to use the link provided but it not working... Please i really need my NIMC


----------



## PFaith (May 16, 2019)

It is not working. The painful part of it is that I don't even have the NIN. And I need it for a n urgent transaction. 
Pls how can I get the NIN?


----------



## PFaith (May 16, 2019)

Pls how did you get your NIN?


owel la said:


> please NIMC I urgently and very importantly in need of my national ID card, registered 05/09/2014, NIN =13952125503, ABANG LAWRENCE .O, for a very important issue in my life right now. I have been to your headquarter at zone 5 (skye memorial) Abuja severally. Please Admin. THANKS.


----------



## Akinyede.ayodeji.1 (May 30, 2019)

Where can I track it


----------



## Akinyede.ayodeji.1 (May 30, 2019)

Samguine said:


> @FELIX PETER VOGAREMPI @Efua Gbadamosi @rabinoayusky
> 
> The link is working perfectly now. You can check your ID card status


Please what is the link


----------



## Akinyede.ayodeji.1 (May 30, 2019)

PFaith said:


> Pls how did you get your NIN?


My card is with me here but it doesn’t let me track it


----------



## Joeladroit (Jun 6, 2019)

The link is not working
Registered since 2014, couldn't access the link, got a text my card is ready misplace the message after some days, now need it badly..can someone help with a valid link? Thanks admin


----------



## Pascal. O. (Oct 21, 2019)

Every day, I keep on trying with out good result. Pls if there is any other link, don't hesitate to get people informed. I have waited for a long time.


----------



## Remimakinde (Oct 30, 2019)

I have been checking for the status of my card now for over 24 hrs, no show why please.


----------



## Weezikesh (Dec 9, 2019)

the link is not working 
If you fill the form finish and click on check now it won't go please they should provide correct kink


----------



## Ahmed Audu Mohammed (Dec 21, 2020)

Rabbi12 said:


> Please I don't know my ID number, what should I do?


----------



## Alwaysmone (Feb 5, 2021)

Site to check the readiness if the card not responding, has it expired?


----------



## siteadmin (Feb 5, 2021)

Alwaysmone said:


> Site to check the readiness if the card not responding, has it expired?


Thank you for the notification. We have adjusted the link to the home page - https://nimc.gov.ng/


----------



## Yunusa. (Sep 26, 2021)

This link is not working


----------



## roboyuki (Nov 14, 2021)

Is my ID ready for pickup


----------



## Uyodje Emmanuel (Apr 7, 2022)

How will it for Nigeria to improve untill now the original one ofNIMC never got to people hands and go to the office the staff will collect money before attending to you Nigeria where are we going, everything corrupted common printed NIN we are using the slip for years. We should be be ashamed.


----------



## Anthony Egbeifo (Dec 20, 2022)

Hello , I am contacting your managment in respect of the correction of my date of birth from 3th of October 1989 to 10th March 1989


----------

